

The Case Against Google - georgekv
http://gizmodo.com/5895010

======
Rajiv_N
"imagine you woke up tomorrow and there was no google". So you mean there
would be no analytics (something gizmodo probably uses), no gmail, no google
docs, no code.google.com and on top of it I would have to use Bing! That seems
like apocalypse to me.

Having a single privacy policy is not that bad. Surely, we need to be wary of
google overreaching, but the world is still better off with google than
without it.

~~~
rachelbythebay
Try it. You might be surprised just how long you can go without needing their
services.

